# Patterns by MRJ



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Here are some patterns i did over the weekend. its unlimited what i can do! so be ready to see what i come up with next! if your interested in some work hit me up!619-392-0962


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

hell yeah bRO thats super fresh....


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@May 17 2010, 02:54 PM~17517815
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

I see some sick shit. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@May 17 2010, 08:47 AM~17514033
> *Here are some patterns i did over the weekend. its unlimited what i can do! so be ready to see what i come up with next! if your interested in some work hit me up!619-392-0962
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: thats clean


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

awsome work. keep on doing it


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 12 2010, 08:33 AM~17766546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics please.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

.............nice!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks real good bROther keep up the bad ass work!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Jul 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17970200
> *Looks real good bROther keep up the bad ass work!
> *


thanks brotha!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 5 2010, 07:44 PM~17967898
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wicked Cool!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 9 2010, 08:14 PM~18270108
> *Wicked Cool!
> *


Thank you!


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Aug 9 2010, 01:11 PM~18265832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks crazy man keep the pics coming


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Just keeps getting better!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Aug 9 2010, 01:11 PM~18265832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats some nice work!! keep up the good work
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of most striping and patterns but that green car is incredible man, love it!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats clean work


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP...

THEREZ NO LIMIT TO EXPAND YOUR TALENT MIKE...KEEP DOING WHAT UR DOING..FROM MURALS..TO TATTOOS..TO PATTERNS... :wow: 

....ohh and the chicken wings aint bad neither :biggrin: !!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Looks Great!


----------



## LowRidinDime (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice Work!!!


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

T.T.T for my Roller bRO I'm gonna hit u up as soon as my monte is painted so u can come see us in the valle bro and lay down that sick art on our rides gotta represent hard in imperial you know! :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Aug 9 2010, 01:11 PM~18265832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow...very good work keep it up and more pics pleez. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by st1984_@Aug 29 2010, 10:02 PM~18437626
> *T.T.T for my Roller bRO I'm gonna hit u up as soon as my monte is painted so u can come see us in the valle bro and lay down that sick art on our rides gotta represent hard in imperial you know! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brotha! lookin forward to it! RFFR!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Aug 9 2010, 01:11 PM~18265832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Aug 9 2010, 01:11 PM~18265832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!!!! U Gonna Be Ready To Come To Reno Next Year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

And you know this! whenever you are ready!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

need to take my bike to you for some new stuff  let me know


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Aug 9 2010, 01:11 PM~18265832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats so gangsta


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Eddies ride! Not quite done yet!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: :drama: :h5: looking good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 3 2011, 02:24 PM~19777865
> *:naughty:  :drama:  :h5:  looking good!
> *


x2 !


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

gettin down in the garage booth... nice work man, big ups... :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Mrj ttt ..Nice seeing u at da park loco my dads ride looked good thanks 4 hooking it up ..we gotta hook up soon I should drop off my Rivi trunk 2 u if ur not 2 buzy..


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

djxsd said:


> Mrj ttt ..Nice seeing u at da park loco my dads ride looked good thanks 4 hooking it up ..we gotta hook up soon I should drop off my Rivi trunk 2 u if ur not 2 buzy..


Anytime brotha! Ya know wassup!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Damn good work bro I need to hit you up for my 79 lac


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

NICE WORK I GIVE YOU PROP'S


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> bad ass


THAT COLOR ON THE MONTE WHAT IS IT I WANT MY WAGON LIKE THAT!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

MRJ-AIR said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you for the props!
here is some more work!


----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Daaaaaammnnnnnn!!! Looking good!! Big dogg


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

Nice work bro


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

MRJ-AIR said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

shystie69 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

thank you all


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

will post up pics soon!


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

bad ass work


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

clean work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

MRJ-AIR said:


>


La Moska came out nice seen it sunday nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn homie you getting better every time:thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:what up my INTOCABLEuffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice work loc


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

sick mural work


----------



## island_rider (Nov 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------

